# apple cider vinegar



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so im going to buy some today as the vetricyn isnt working.
do i just dab some on cotton and rub it in? or do i orally feed it?

his paws are stil red and he doesnt lie them touched so hopefully this works.

hopefully i find it in the olive oil section as i have never seen it before...and dont know if they carry the braggs brand if that matters


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so im going to buy some today as the vetricyn isnt working.
> do i just dab some on cotton and rub it in? or do i orally feed it?
> 
> his paws are stil red and he doesnt lie them touched so hopefully this works.
> ...


oh and should idilute it? im scared itll burn his feet, but i also dont want to dilute it im not supposed to rofl?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You should dilute it...I believe you can give it as a supplement diluted and you can also apply it to the skin diluted...

A quick search of google uncovered this.
I think that page can answer all your questions. Of course I'm sure we will have an awesome member volunteer some of their time to tell you exactly what they did personally for their dog.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> You should dilute it...I believe you can give it as a supplement diluted and you can also apply it to the skin diluted...
> 
> A quick search of google uncovered this.
> I think that page can answer all your questions. Of course I'm sure we will have an awesome member volunteer some of their time to tell you exactly what they did personally for their dog.


thanks ...so i guess i would dilute 1/4 cup of water with 2 tbs of apple v? sounds very dilute? breggs claims they dilute the apple cider to 5 percent acidity..is that still necessary?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

there are also a lot of threads about this or that touch on this topic on the forum if you just search "apple cider vinegar" many of the yeasty paw threads touch on it as well.

As for personal experience with it, we used it for a short time, we discontinued use as the problem that was occuring wasn't clearing up. and even if it worked it would have just been masking a deeper problem which is generally associated with yeasty paws.

We gave it orally 50/50 water to vinegar ratio. to get him to drink it we had to mix it with blood and raw egg yolk. we also put it into a small spritzer and then spritzed it on his paws a few times a day while wiping them off.

as far as i can tell it doesn't burn open wounds... I know because i wasn't sure and didn't want to harm my dog so i slit myself open and dumped it on. It didn't burn so i used it on him. we switched to cleaning his feet to a VERY diluted chlorohexidine solution.

The link that Kelly posted is pretty awesome.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Tobi said:


> as far as i can tell it doesn't burn open wounds... I know because i wasn't sure and didn't want to harm my dog so i slit myself open and dumped it on. It didn't burn so i used it on him.


That is a hardcore method of testing it. O_O Man, I know you really love your dogs! lol :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

guess ill try a 2 oz water 2 oz ving mixture...and just apply that to a cotton ball and evaluate

and that's hardcore..


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've been giving Murph 1tsp on his raw food once or twice a day. I don't dilute it at all...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You really need to make sure you get RAW apple cider vinegar. Most all of the stuff you'll see in the olive oil section will be processed, and thus worthless.

If you can't find the Bragg's brand specifically at your grocery store, check out a health food store or vitamin shop.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I posted in another area yesterday re: ACV--not sure if you saw it.

This will most likely not be found near the olive oil, white vinegar or cheaper (Heinz) ACVs. It's in the health/organic section of my grocery store. If it's not at your grocery store, you're going to have to get it at a health or vitamin store. 

You need to dilute it. I have used ACV as a tonic before, and it still turned my face red, even diluted. ACV is strong enough to remove calluses and warts if used full strength, and even in diluted soaks. When we treated warts on the bottom of my daughter's foot with ACV, we had to put ointment/Vaseline around the areas we didn't want treated as the skin would burn. 

For anyone ingesting it themselves or giving it to pets, it does need to be diluted.

Here's some info from WebMD that might be useful:

*What Are the Risks of Apple Cider Vinegar?*
On the whole, the risks of taking occasional, small amounts of apple cider vinegar seem low. But using apple cider vinegar over the long term, or in larger amounts, could have risks. Here are some things to keep in mind. 

Apple cider vinegar is highly acidic. The main ingredient of apple cider vinegar is acetic acid. As the name suggests, it's quite harsh. Apple cider vinegar should always be diluted with water or juice before swallowed. Pure apple cider vinegar could damage the tooth enamel and the tissues in your throat and mouth. One study found a woman who got an apple cider vinegar supplement stuck in her throat. She seemed to have suffered lasting damage to her esophagus. Vinegar has been known to cause contact burns to the skin.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've heard of people who drink ACV in their water every single day because of the health benefits?


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

It does have a lot of health benefits. In fact, I want to get back to drinking it in water again. It did seem to help me w/acid reflux, and I think I felt better in general--maybe because I was drinking more water (w/the ACV in it). I just wanted to make sure people knew that it could be harmful internally and externally if not diluted.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hmmm...okay. Maybe I'll do a tsp with some water, but I feel like he's not gonna just lap up water in his food bowl.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Meggels--you might be surprised. I add a little water and meat juices to my dogs' food bowls w/boneless meals and they finish it all. I don't give them ACV though (I HAVE tried it in the past, but am not doing it now). You could always boil up some chicken and save the broth, which would probably be more appealing to your dog in his bowl. Freeze it in small containers or ice cube trays. Thaw and use as needed.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

minnieme said:


> That is a hardcore method of testing it. O_O Man, I know you really love your dogs! lol :biggrin:


That's true!!! :lol: you can never be too sure ya know!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't imagine drinking ACV in just plain water - ick! I used to drink some every day mixed in with juice.....and even then I had to chug it like a shot! I'm not sure I stuck on that bandwagon long enough to notice a difference... but I have heard of many great properties it has.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar




Apple Cider Vinegar : 'Long a folk remedy, cider vinegar has been shown to improve the health of dairy cows, horses, dogs and other animals. It reduces common infections, aids whelping, improves stamina, prevents muscle fatigue after exercise, increases resistance to disease and protects against food poisoning. Cider vinegar is rich in the vitamins, minerals and trace elements found in apples, especially potassium; it normalizes acid levels [pH] in the stomach, improves digestion and the assimilation of nutrients, reduces intestinal and fecal odors, helps cure constipation, alleviates some of the symptoms of arthritis and helps prevent bladder stones and urinary tract infections.' Birds are no exception in the animal world. ACV, and we point it out that it is made of the whole red sweet apple, provides enzymes and important minerals, such as potassium, calcium, magnesium, sulfur, chlorine, phosphorous, iron, silicon and other trace elements. The vitamins contained in ACV are bioflavonoids (vitamin P), beta-carotene (precursor to vitamin A), vitamin C, E, B1, B2 and B6. Tannins from the crushed cell walls of fresh apples as well as malic acid and pectin and other powerful nutrients.

Puppies - ACV promotes fast growth, therefore promoting skeletal and teeth formation in young dogs. It is beneficial especially for fast growing heavy breeds, which need high calcium intake and its assimilation. It provides essential vitamins and minerals to build stronger immunity from early life.

Mature/Older dogs - ACV is an important part of an anti-arthritis programme therefore it helps relieve stiff and sore joints. Beneficial for hip dysplasia. Effective for a broad range of cardiovascular conditions due to phyto nutrients of the red apples, ACV can contribute to reversing damage done to arteries and the tonic properties will keep the blood thinner and healthier, which promotes blood circulation.

Potassium deficiency in your pets diet causes kidney failures and stone formation. ACV is a good source to replenish it, especially if a pet is on diuretics. It also acidifies the urinary tract and due to concentrated tannins present in red apple skins prevent E. coli bacteria from attacking the lining of the urinary tract.

A pet owner can appreciate the influence of nutrition on the dogs behavior, health, longevity and performance. ACV aids natural digestion whether the dog is on raw meat/bone diet or particularly on commercially produced food. The ingredients for some foods, firstly, can originate from an unreliable source and, secondly are processed heavily and they loose some natural enzymes and proteins hence nutritional value, which is never listed on the label. Animals seem to crave to taste of the sprayed fats and ACV helps to utilise them, as well as enrich meals with minerals and vitamins naturally. More and more owners are now making their own food for the dogs, reinforcing it with unfiltered apple cider vinegar. Other uses for ACV are the prevention of muscle weakness, cramps, twitching of facial muscles, feeling the cold, calluses on elbows and hock joints, constipation, bruising too easily, pimples on skin surface, itching and irritation of the skin. Enhances stamina especially in working/hunting dogs. Improves fertility.

It is highly recommended to add a dose of ACV to your pets daily feed ration, either with wet or dry food and you will find your pet will lick the feed bowl to get every drop of the liquid as they love the taste of it.

Small dogs/puppies: 2 teaspoons per day
Medium dogs: 3 teaspoons per day
Large dogs: 4 teaspoons per day

It can be given to any animal as DAILY FEED, or as a health tonic and detox with drinking water to boost the immune system, especially if the pet is living with a smoker.

A dog receiving the ACV will not tire easily. The average dog that has not received it is good for perhaps three to four hours of hunting a day. It will hunt for eight to ten hours steadily during the day given ACV. Apple cider vinegar clearly increases the dog's endurance.

A dog receiving the ACV will maintain a good appetite and eat every meal while being used for hunting/working. A dog receiving the ACV will not lose weight while hunting. To improve fertility for breeding use 1 tablespoons once a day to produce a chemical change in the dogs' bodies favorable for breeding; The puppies are generally born stronger and more vigorous.

For hygiene and pest control - Fleas, flies, ticks and bacteria, external parasites, ringworm, other fungus, Staphylococcus, Streptococcus, pneumonococcus, mange etc. are unlikely to inhabit a dog whose system is acid inside and out. Should you experience any of these with your dog, wash your pet with a gentle shampoo, rinse thoroughly, and then spray on ACV diluted with an equal amount of warm water. Allow your dog to drip/shake dry. No need for harsh measures for minor flea infestations. All fleas drown in soapy water and the ACV rinse makes the skin too acidic for a re-infestation

Make sure the ACV has the MOTHER still in it. The mother is the dark, cloudy substance in the ACV ú formed from naturally occurring pectin and apple residues - it appears as molecules of protein connected in strand-like chains. The presence of the mother shows that the best part of the apple has not been destroyed. Vinegars containing the mother contain enzymes and minerals that other vinegars may not contain due to over processing, filtration and overheating


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> You really need to make sure you get RAW apple cider vinegar. Most all of the stuff you'll see in the olive oil section will be processed, and thus worthless.
> 
> If you can't find the Bragg's brand specifically at your grocery store, check out a health food store or vitamin shop.


according to a google search if my local store doesnt have it another one 20 mins from me has it...and i can also use it as an excuse to eat at my favorite place by there.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

KC23 said:


> I posted in another area yesterday re: ACV--not sure if you saw it.
> 
> This will most likely not be found near the olive oil, white vinegar or cheaper (Heinz) ACVs. It's in the health/organic section of my grocery store. If it's not at your grocery store, you're going to have to get it at a health or vitamin store.
> 
> ...


this is all vbery scary and confusing!
one site says take a whole quart of water and add 2 tbs of acv....but i think using a 50/50 blend of 2 oz acv, 2 oz water would be stronger.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ShanniBella said:


> Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does breggs hve the mother in it?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

GOOGLED image...


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

RC - I didn't want it to be scary or confusing. I just didn't want you to possibly irritate your dog's skin any worse than it is by using the ACV full strength. If you're worried, use a weaker solution of ACV to water for a couple days to see how your dog tolerates it.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

RC, yes Bragg's has the mother in it.

I have tried a few ACVs with the mother in it--Bragg's, by far, has the best taste and smell. If you are using it in food or drinks, I would recommend Bragg's. 

There's lots of information online re: white vinegar being useful for treating fungal problems. If you have that handy, you could always dilute that and try it until you get the ACV. I actually prefer using white vinegar over ACV for many things.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

KC23 said:


> RC, yes Bragg's has the mother in it.
> 
> I have tried a few ACVs with the mother in it--Bragg's, by far, has the best taste and smell. If you are using it in food or drinks, I would recommend Bragg's.
> 
> There's lots of information online re: white vinegar being useful for treating fungal problems. If you have that handy, you could always dilute that and try it until you get the ACV. I actually prefer using white vinegar over ACV for many things.


so just to confirm since i bought the vinegar..im going to do 2 o water 2 oz bregg?


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

RC - Been looking up stuff online for you. Sounds like some people are using 50/50 mixture. On VetInfo, they also recommended ACV/water soaks, but said not to use it if your dog has open wounds as it will cause pain and irritation.

I think you should look into applying Extra Virgin Coconut Oil as well. It has antifungal, antibacterial and antiviral properties.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

KC23 said:


> RC - Been looking up stuff online for you. Sounds like some people are using 50/50 mixture. On VetInfo, they also recommended ACV/water soaks, but said not to use it if your dog has open wounds as it will cause pain and irritation.
> 
> I think you should look into applying Extra Virgin Coconut Oil as well. It has antifungal, antibacterial and antiviral properties.


I've heard really amazing things. 

Any recommendations on brands? I've been meaning to pick some up for awhile.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Meggels - Someone on the forum recommened Nutiva to me, and I really like it. I tried Vitamin Shoppe's brand too, and it was ok--but I liked the Nutiva better as I thought it had a better taste and aroma.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Okay, thanks! I did see that one on some sites.

Any recommendation whether or not I should get liquid or the more solid oil? 

I'm mostly interested in putting it on his skin folds and paws, where he gets yeasty stuff. But I'd probably have him ingest it too?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

coconut oil is great, you can probably give your bully couple teaspoons to start with, and go from there. Uno had this yeasty smell couple months ago and after giving him 1 tbsp of coconut oil for few days, it cleared up.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

meggels said:


> Okay, thanks! I did see that one on some sites.
> 
> Any recommendation whether or not I should get liquid or the more solid oil?
> 
> I'm mostly interested in putting it on his skin folds and paws, where he gets yeasty stuff. But I'd probably have him ingest it too?


I'd just buy a jar of it. A little actually goes a long way. You could give him some to ingest if you'd like--my dogs will lick it right off my hands cuz they like the taste. Just rub a little on the yeasty areas on a regular basis. It's supposed to be really good for stuff like that.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So the more solid version of it? 

I'm sure he will eat it rofl. he's such a garbage disposal. Yesterday for dinner I put a few tsps's of water in with the ACV since you had me worried lol. It was his raw meat, the few tsps's of ACV and water, CoQ10 that was berry flavored, and a tsp of sardine oil lol. To me, that's gag worthy, to him, it was something worth doing circles and spins over!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Pure coconut oil is solid at room temperature (it is actually a saturated fat despite it's not being animal derived). If it's not solid, it's not pure coconut oil. 

The consistency should be more Crisco-like than olive oil-like. But much better for you than Crisco. :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

meggels said:


> So the more solid version of it?
> 
> I'm sure he will eat it rofl. he's such a garbage disposal. Yesterday for dinner I put a few tsps's of water in with the ACV since you had me worried lol. It was his raw meat, the few tsps's of ACV and water, CoQ10 that was berry flavored, and a tsp of sardine oil lol. To me, that's gag worthy, to him, it was something worth doing circles and spins over!


when u say sardines oil was it water packed with sardines?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> when u say sardines oil was it water packed with sardines?



No, it was Nature's Logic bottle of sardine oil for dogs.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

KC23 said:


> Meggels - Someone on the forum recommened Nutiva to me, and I really like it. I tried Vitamin Shoppe's brand too, and it was ok--but I liked the Nutiva better as I thought it had a better taste and aroma.


kc-
thanks so much for all your time invested in helping me to researrch all of this!
i had another question t and that i couldn't find on google that maybe you'd know. braggs said they have diluted the apple cider vinegar to 5 percent acidity do u think i still need to do the 50/50 dilution myself? w/e winston has seems to need a full dose of apple cider vinegar.

as of now i have used a 50/50 blend...idk if i should refrigerate it ive left the cup out in the open for the next day as we have a ot of the mixture left over.


----------

